# Columbia (NYC): Where to live?



## abeille (Mar 30, 2009)

To those attending Columbia:
I'm excited to start school with you this fall! I am not from NYC and won't be able to afford many visits before then.  Does anyone have advice as far as where is best to live?  I'd love to hear from any current students who may have input regarding Columbia student housing vs. other options.
Thank you!!


----------



## Suzako (Mar 30, 2009)

I am not a current student (I'm an incoming student), but when I went to the open house in the fall and spoke to some current students, they all indicated that you really needed to live in the area near the school (Upper West Side and thereabouts).  As a New Yorker, this makes sense to me.  I've lived in Queens for years and commuted into Manhattan but I would not live in Brooklyn or Queens and commute to Columbia.  Its just too long a commute (in my opinion).

Also, definitely look into the housing website (http://facilities.columbia.edu/housing/), even if you're not applying for student housing there is a section about off-campus housing (http://facilities.columbia.edu/housing/overview-2).  After you send in your deposit, you can use this resource.  Also, a word of caution: generally in NYC there is no point in looking for an apartment more than a month before you intend to move.  Listings for rentals are generally posted on the first of the month (i.e. on craigslist) for occupancy by the first of the next month.  This has been my experience in renting apartments in NY.  So if you're planning on moving here in August, start looking June or July.


----------



## sophiedog (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey Suzako (or others), have you been to visit any student housing yet, can you get a tour of them? Are they ok/super small/crazy old? When I'm writing I lock myself in a room and have to have quiet so I would hopefully find a building that had a quieter noise level...


----------



## abeille (Mar 30, 2009)

Thanks, Suzako!  I really appreciate it.


----------

